# Whale Shark



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I normally don't post much about my dives but I thought I should definetly share this one... We were running a charter yesterday and we hit the Meeks and then the coal barges... We were doing our safety stop on the bargesand I was done and was drifting back under the boat.I turned around and thought something was gonna eat me untilI realized it was about a 25 foot Whale Shark... It was amazing... Iswam with until i was almost out of air... It stuck aroundforever just checking us out... I held on to it and it pulled me through the water likeI wasn't even there...It was a once in a lifetime deal andI managed to smacka decent cobia off of it too... Wish I had an UW camera with me...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CodeBobbie (7/27/2009)*Well I normally don't post much about my dives but I thought I should definetly share this one... We were running a charter yesterday and we hit the Meeks and then the coal barges... We were doing our safety stop on the bargesand I was done and was drifting back under the boat.I turned around and thought something was gonna eat me untilI realized it was about a 25 foot Whale Shark... It was amazing... Iswam with until i was almost out of air... It stuck aroundforever just checking us out... I held on to it and it pulled me through the water likeI wasn't even there...It was a once in a lifetime deal andI managed to smacka decent cobia off of it too... Wish I had an UW camera with me...


That's great. I would about brown my suit to turn around and see something like that right next to me. That is trully a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, I never seen one. That's great. What an experience.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool. Sure wish there were pics to go along with it, but I'm guessing the memory will last pretty vividly for you.


----------

